# Meldahl Dam



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Is anyone having any luck catching any sauger. I am thinking about going this Friday and just wandering if anyone was having any luck.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Is this dam closed now or something? Thought I read something about upgrading and therefore closed to fisherman. Is this true?


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

They are putting in a hydroelectric plant but it is still fishable.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Is this the dam that is located in Ghent Ky? I have been coming to this area on business and will continue thruout the year. I may need to meet up with some of you one evening to give it a try.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Bulldog1149 said:


> Is this the dam that is located in Ghent Ky? I have been coming to this area on business and will continue thruout the year. I may need to meet up with some of you one evening to give it a try.


That one is Markland dam it is a hydro electric dam.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Bulldog1149 said:


> Is this the dam that is located in Ghent Ky? I have been coming to this area on business and will continue thruout the year. I may need to meet up with some of you one evening to give it a try.


Bulldog, with either a KY or IN license, fishing the IN side from the bank can be good, sauger, hybrid striper, smallies, skipjack, LM, big cats, etc.
Fish along the hydro wall, or along the rocks from the wall all the way down to the "beach".
In a boat, there is a lot of water to cover, w/flood gates open fish the seams between the flow as close to dam as the law allows (75yds I think, there are signs on lock walls), fish the wing wall between the flood gates and the turbine boils, (it's under water over about 15 feet on the Markland guage) but is productive, bait and predators line the wall and seams.
I'm out that way sporadically on business myself, I like to plan biz down that way to end up at Markland Dam and fish the evening bite.
LMJ


----------

